# Canon announces new 300EG gadget bag!



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

How could we all have missed this? Surely it wasn't the distraction of a new xxxD body and two new lenses?

From the Canon UK site:

*New lifestyle camera bag - 300EG* 

Canon also today announces the launch of a new camera bag, the new 300EG - designed with enough room to hold one camera body, 2-3 lenses, as well as a number of accessories. The 300EG bag also features padded pockets and compartments to keep your photographic equipment safe and secure. The cross strap, messenger style bag makes it easy to access your equipment when you need it, while the additional waist straps give you a more stable carrying position when on the move.

The 300EG Camera Bag is available from 15th June 2012, priced at £79.99/€89.99 RRP incl. VAT.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll bet Nikon doesn't have a bag like this. I hear Nikon bag zippers are very noisy, the bags are hard to see in low light, and their strap-to-shoulder interface is not very intuitive. Sure, each one has 40 pockets, but everyone knows that more than 18 or 24 or pockets is just pandering to the uninformed consumers and the "pocket-peepers".


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 12, 2012)

The product shot must have been taken with a D800e —the moiré is killing muh eyes!


----------

